# Gas line attached to porch joist, danger?



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics of a porch I am re-doing. What's with the flexible gas line attached to the underside of the joists. Is that normal? In one pic you can see it (it's red) running back to the rear of the house through the gate and along the wall. It felt pretty thin/plasticky when I touched it. You can see the gas meter through the lattice.

I dunno much about gas, but this seems a little wonky to me.

Thoughts? I am thinking it needs to be disconnected before we do any work on the floor.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't really tell from the pic's but is it hard piped until it's under the porch? Being under the porch it's considered protected but it does need more fasteners.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

They don't use that stuff
outside the house here.

I think I'd at least shut off
the meter before I replaced
those joist.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like wardflex. They use it here and I have seen the same thing here on the row house. They Stap it to the bottom of the porch floor en route to the house.

Nothing wrong with it. I have seen a few guys sleeve it in pvc until it gets into the building


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks like CSST gas line, it should have more supports, but it is not dangerous.


----------



## KTK (Jun 18, 2009)

Its crying out for a sawzall.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

*Its totally normal, and safe.*

We been using it around here for over 5 years. Gastite is the brand I am familiar with. It is corregated metal flex under the sheathing w/ special compression fittings made just for it. Very good stuff, and super fast to install, just cuts with tubing cutters. The entire product is very similiar to using flared copper, but is easier to work with than copper, and more flexible. We have installed it in both Residential and Commercial applications,..and have installed entire warehouses with Trunks of 2" Gastite to manifold systems, and ran many 3/4" branches off it.
I agree they could have fastened it better, but it appears that there is plenty of excess, so correcting the sloppy install should be easy enough. I can assure you you have no reason to worry, Just be aware that its there, and put it back better than you found it...:thumbsup:.. good luck!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

simply shut off the feeder valve and make sure your careful around it. 

when you go to put it back, i wouldnt put it hard to the joist, maybe run a strongback or something on the bottom of the joists and anchor it to that


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just dont cut it and you will be fine.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Just remember to tell the guys that "whoops oh shiit and uh-oh" are not to be spoken during working hours on that job...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Turns out that line didn't pose any problems. However, once we tore off the floor, we noticed that the line running into the house, (you can see it in the pic), was bearing much of the load of the porch, (ledger had detached from house) I'll post a pick later. It would have eventually snapped I would guess.


----------

